# Playing Harry – gagged for telling the truth



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

Harry Fingle is trying to find his brother's killer. On his brother's computer he discovers a mysterious encrypted file that he thinks contains a cure for HIV. Together with his ex-girlfriend, Amie, and six other tragically flawed strangers, he becomes immersed in a violent and disturbing international conspiracy that unearths the criminal activities of two of the world's leading pharmaceutical companies and exposes the American and British security services as having blood on their hands.

Coming soon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Nick, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

Harry Fingle is trying to find his brother's killer. On his brother's computer he discovers a mysterious encrypted file that he thinks contains a cure for HIV. Together with his ex-girlfriend, Amie, and six other tragically flawed strangers, he becomes immersed in a violent and disturbing international conspiracy that unearths the criminal activities of two of the world's leading pharmaceutical companies and exposes the American and British security services as having blood on their hands.

Coming Soon


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

Harry Fingle is trying to find his brother's killer. On his brother's computer he discovers a mysterious encrypted file that he thinks contains a cure for HIV. Together with his ex-girlfriend, Amie, and six other tragically flawed strangers, he becomes immersed in a violent and disturbing international conspiracy that unearths the criminal activities of two of the world's leading pharmaceutical companies and exposes the American and British security services as having blood on their hands.

Coming Soon


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

Harry Fingle is trying to find his brother's killer. On his brother's computer he discovers a mysterious encrypted file that he thinks contains a cure for HIV. Together with his ex-girlfriend, Amie, and six other tragically flawed strangers, he becomes immersed in a violent and disturbing international conspiracy that unearths the criminal activities of two of the world's leading pharmaceutical companies and exposes the American and British security services as having blood on their hands.

Available - end of October.


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

Harry Fingle is trying to find his brother's killer. On his brother's computer he discovers a mysterious encrypted file that he thinks contains a cure for HIV. Together with his ex-girlfriend, Amie, and six other tragically flawed strangers, he becomes immersed in a violent and disturbing international conspiracy that unearths the criminal activities of two of the world's leading pharmaceutical companies and exposes the American and British security services as having blood on their hands.

Available - end of October.


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

Harry Fingle is trying to find his brother's killer. On his brother's computer he discovers a mysterious encrypted file that he thinks contains a cure for HIV. Together with his ex-girlfriend, Amie, and six other tragically flawed strangers, he becomes immersed in a violent and disturbing international conspiracy that unearths the criminal activities of two of the world's leading pharmaceutical companies and exposes the American and British security services as having blood on their hands.

Coming early November


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

Harry Fingle's brother is killed in suspicious circumstances. Harry, an acclaimed investigative journalist, is fired, for no reason. He vows to discover the truth. Two people are murdered, a pharmaceutical factory is bombed, and Harry's loyal ex-girlfriend is stabbed. MI6 and the CIA pull him in to safeguard his life. They tell him he's been the ball, while they've been the players.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 

Amazon, iTunes/iBooks and Barnes and Noble next week.


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Harry Fingle's* brother is killed in suspicious circumstances. Harry, an acclaimed investigative journalist, is fired, for no reason. He vows to discover the truth. Two people are murdered, a pharmaceutical factory is bombed, and Harry's loyal ex-girlfriend is stabbed. MI6 and the CIA pull him in to safeguard his life. They tell him he's been the ball, while they've been the players.

*5 star review after one week.*
I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books. The plot twisted, and the ending is unpredictable. I like how Nick Wastnage makes the story in gray area. He didn't force his opinion but let us decide for ourselves whether the end justifies the means. I like all characters there including the bad guys. The author makes the characters live, because they do what real people will do. Everyone has their own problems and they struggle with it. The character I like the most is Gary Lester. I feel he is the one who has the most character development. The irony is he didn't have any connection with Harry Fingle (main character) unlike other characters. A very good and interesting book. I'm waiting for Nick Wastnage next book.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Harry Fingle's* brother is killed in suspicious circumstances. Harry, an acclaimed investigative journalist, is fired, for no reason. He vows to discover the truth. Two people are murdered, a pharmaceutical factory is bombed, and Harry's loyal ex-girlfriend is stabbed. MI6 and the CIA pull him in to safeguard his life. They tell him he's been the ball, while they've been the players.

5 star review after one week.
I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books. The plot twisted, and the ending is unpredictable. I like how Nick Wastnage makes the story in gray area. He didn't force his opinion but let us decide for ourselves whether the end justifies the means. I like all characters there including the bad guys. The author makes the characters live, because they do what real people will do. Everyone has their own problems and they struggle with it. The character I like the most is Gary Lester. I feel he is the one who has the most character development. The irony is he didn't have any connection with Harry Fingle (main character) unlike other characters. A very good and interesting book. I'm waiting for Nick Wastnage next book.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

Harry Fingle's brother is killed in suspicious circumstances. Harry, an acclaimed investigative journalist, is fired, for no reason. He vows to discover the truth. Two people are murdered, a pharmaceutical factory is bombed, and Harry's loyal ex-girlfriend is stabbed. MI6 and the CIA pull him in to safeguard his life. They tell him he's been the ball, while they've been the players.

5 star review after one week.
I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books. The plot twisted, and the ending is unpredictable. I like how Nick Wastnage makes the story in gray area. He didn't force his opinion but let us decide for ourselves whether the end justifies the means. I like all characters there including the bad guys. The author makes the characters live, because they do what real people will do. Everyone has their own problems and they struggle with it. The character I like the most is Gary Lester. I feel he is the one who has the most character development. The irony is he didn't have any connection with Harry Fingle (main character) unlike other characters. A very good and interesting book. I'm waiting for Nick Wastnage next book.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Harry Fingle's* brother is killed in suspicious circumstances. Harry, an acclaimed investigative journalist, is fired, for no reason. He vows to discover the truth. Two people are murdered, a pharmaceutical factory is bombed, and Harry's loyal ex-girlfriend is stabbed. MI6 and the CIA pull him in to safeguard his life. They tell him he's been the ball, while they've been the players.

*5 star review after one week*.
I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books. The plot twisted, and the ending is unpredictable. I like how Nick Wastnage makes the story in gray area. He didn't force his opinion but let us decide for ourselves whether the end justifies the means. I like all characters there including the bad guys. The author makes the characters live, because they do what real people will do. Everyone has their own problems and they struggle with it. The character I like the most is Gary Lester. I feel he is the one who has the most character development. The irony is he didn't have any connection with Harry Fingle (main character) unlike other characters. A very good and interesting book. I'm waiting for Nick Wastnage next book.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Harry Fingle's brothe*r is killed in suspicious circumstances. Harry, an acclaimed investigative journalist, is fired, for no reason. He vows to discover the truth. Two people are murdered, a pharmaceutical factory is bombed, and Harry's loyal ex-girlfriend is stabbed. MI6 and the CIA pull him in to safeguard his life. They tell him he's been the ball, while they've been the players.

*5 star review after one week.*
I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books. The plot twisted, and the ending is unpredictable. I like how Nick Wastnage makes the story in gray area. He didn't force his opinion but let us decide for ourselves whether the end justifies the means. I like all characters there including the bad guys. The author makes the characters live, because they do what real people will do. Everyone has their own problems and they struggle with it. The character I like the most is Gary Lester. I feel he is the one who has the most character development. The irony is he didn't have any connection with Harry Fingle (main character) unlike other characters. A very good and interesting book. I'm waiting for Nick Wastnage next book.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'*

*Harry Fingle's* brother is killed in suspicious circumstances. Harry, an acclaimed investigative journalist, is fired, for no reason. He vows to discover the truth. Two people are murdered, a pharmaceutical factory is bombed, and Harry's loyal ex-girlfriend is stabbed. MI6 and the CIA pull him in to safeguard his life. They tell him he's been the ball, while they've been the players.

*5 star review after one week.*
I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books. The plot twisted, and the ending is unpredictable. I like how Nick Wastnage makes the story in gray area. He didn't force his opinion but let us decide for ourselves whether the end justifies the means. I like all characters there including the bad guys. The author makes the characters live, because they do what real people will do. Everyone has their own problems and they struggle with it. The character I like the most is Gary Lester. I feel he is the one who has the most character development. The irony is he didn't have any connection with Harry Fingle (main character) unlike other characters. A very good and interesting book. I'm waiting for Nick Wastnage next book.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'*

*Harry Fingle's brother* is killed in suspicious circumstances. Harry, an acclaimed investigative journalist, is fired, for no reason. He vows to discover the truth. Two people are murdered, a pharmaceutical factory is bombed, and Harry's loyal ex-girlfriend is stabbed. MI6 and the CIA pull him in to safeguard his life. They tell him he's been the ball, while they've been the players.

*5 star review after one week*.
I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books. The plot twisted, and the ending is unpredictable. I like how Nick Wastnage makes the story in gray area. He didn't force his opinion but let us decide for ourselves whether the end justifies the means. I like all characters there including the bad guys. The author makes the characters live, because they do what real people will do. Everyone has their own problems and they struggle with it. The character I like the most is Gary Lester. I feel he is the one who has the most character development. The irony is he didn't have any connection with Harry Fingle (main character) unlike other characters. A very good and interesting book. I'm waiting for Nick Wastnage next book.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'*

*Harry Fingle's* brother is killed in suspicious circumstances. Harry, an acclaimed investigative journalist, is fired, for no reason. He vows to discover the truth. Two people are murdered, a pharmaceutical factory is bombed, and Harry's loyal ex-girlfriend is stabbed. MI6 and the CIA pull him in to safeguard his life. They tell him he's been the ball, while they've been the players.

*5 star review after one week.*

*I love playing Harry.* It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books. The plot twisted, and the ending is unpredictable. I like how Nick Wastnage makes the story in gray area. He didn't force his opinion but let us decide for ourselves whether the end justifies the means. I like all characters there including the bad guys. The author makes the characters live, because they do what real people will do. Everyone has their own problems and they struggle with it. The character I like the most is Gary Lester. I feel he is the one who has the most character development. The irony is he didn't have any connection with Harry Fingle (main character) unlike other characters. A very good and interesting book. I'm waiting for Nick Wastnage next book.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'*

*Harry Fingle's* brother is killed in suspicious circumstances. Harry, an acclaimed investigative journalist, is fired, for no reason. He vows to discover the truth. Two people are murdered, a pharmaceutical factory is bombed, and Harry's loyal ex-girlfriend is stabbed. MI6 and the CIA pull him in to safeguard his life. They tell him he's been the ball, while they've been the players.

*NEW 5 STAR REVIEW*

'*I needed less than fifteen pages* to get into this book. It is packed with actions, interesting scenario and fascinating and slightly disturbing characters. Nick Wastnage manages to take us through an international conspiracy with incredible ramifications whilst, as in all his books, making us fall in love with the depth of his characters. An excellent book that you will not be able to close until the last dot!'

*5 star review after one week out.*

*I love playing Harry*. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books. The plot twisted, and the ending is unpredictable. I like how Nick Wastnage makes the story in gray area. He didn't force his opinion but let us decide for ourselves whether the end justifies the means. I like all characters there including the bad guys. The author makes the characters live, because they do what real people will do. Everyone has their own problems and they struggle with it. The character I like the most is Gary Lester. I feel he is the one who has the most character development. The irony is he didn't have any connection with Harry Fingle (main character) unlike other characters. A very good and interesting book. I'm waiting for Nick Wastnage next book.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'*

*Harry Fingle's* brother is killed in suspicious circumstances. Harry, an acclaimed investigative journalist, is fired, for no reason. He vows to discover the truth. Two people are murdered, a pharmaceutical factory is bombed, and Harry's loyal ex-girlfriend is stabbed. MI6 and the CIA pull him in to safeguard his life. They tell him he's been the ball, while they've been the players.

*NEW 5 STAR REVIEW*

*'I needed less than fifteen pages* to get into this book. It is packed with actions, interesting scenario and fascinating and slightly disturbing characters. Nick Wastnage manages to take us through an international conspiracy with incredible ramifications whilst, as in all his books, making us fall in love with the depth of his characters. An excellent book that you will not be able to close until the last dot!'

*5 star review after one week out.*

*I love playing Harry*. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books. The plot twisted, and the ending is unpredictable. I like how Nick Wastnage makes the story in gray area. He didn't force his opinion but let us decide for ourselves whether the end justifies the means. I like all characters there including the bad guys. The author makes the characters live, because they do what real people will do. Everyone has their own problems and they struggle with it. The character I like the most is Gary Lester. I feel he is the one who has the most character development. The irony is he didn't have any connection with Harry Fingle (main character) unlike other characters. A very good and interesting book. I'm waiting for Nick Wastnage next book.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'*

*Harry Fingle's* brother is killed in suspicious circumstances. Harry, an acclaimed investigative journalist, is fired, for no reason. He vows to discover the truth. Two people are murdered, a pharmaceutical factory is bombed, and Harry's loyal ex-girlfriend is stabbed. MI6 and the CIA pull him in to safeguard his life. They tell him he's been the ball, while they've been the players.

*NEW 5 STAR REVIEW*

*'I needed less than fifteen* pages to get into this book. It is packed with actions, interesting scenario and fascinating and slightly disturbing characters. Nick Wastnage manages to take us through an international conspiracy with incredible ramifications whilst, as in all his books, making us fall in love with the depth of his characters. An excellent book that you will not be able to close until the last dot!'

*5 star review after one week out.*

*I love playing Harry*. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books. The plot twisted, and the ending is unpredictable. I like how Nick Wastnage makes the story in gray area. He didn't force his opinion but let us decide for ourselves whether the end justifies the means. I like all characters there including the bad guys. The author makes the characters live, because they do what real people will do. Everyone has their own problems and they struggle with it. The character I like the most is Gary Lester. I feel he is the one who has the most character development. The irony is he didn't have any connection with Harry Fingle (main character) unlike other characters. A very good and interesting book. I'm waiting for Nick Wastnage next book.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'He's been compared to John Grisham and Alan Jacobson...'*

*Harry Fingle's brother is killed* in suspicious circumstances. Harry, an acclaimed investigative journalist, is fired, for no reason. He vows to discover the truth. Two people are murdered, a pharmaceutical factory is bombed, and Harry's loyal ex-girlfriend is stabbed. MI6 and the CIA pull him in to safeguard his life. They tell him he's been the ball, while they've been the players.

*NEW 5 STAR REVIEW*

'I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book. It is packed with actions, interesting scenario and fascinating and slightly disturbing characters. Nick Wastnage manages to take us through an international conspiracy with incredible ramifications whilst, as in all his books, making us fall in love with the depth of his characters. An excellent book that you will not be able to close until the last dot!'

*5 star review after one week out.*

*I love playing Harry*. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books. The plot twisted, and the ending is unpredictable. I like how Nick Wastnage makes the story in gray area. He didn't force his opinion but let us decide for ourselves whether the end justifies the means. I like all characters there including the bad guys. The author makes the characters live, because they do what real people will do. Everyone has their own problems and they struggle with it. The character I like the most is Gary Lester. I feel he is the one who has the most character development. The irony is he didn't have any connection with Harry Fingle (main character) unlike other characters. A very good and interesting book. I'm waiting for Nick Wastnage next book.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*How MI6, the CIA and two drug companies conspire against Harry Fingle*

*'I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book&#8230;'*

*'I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books&#8230;'*

Harry Fingle is acquitted of a crime he didn't commit. His brother is murdered. He's fired from his job, and two pharmaceutical companies want him dead. When he teams up with his ex-girlfriend to confront his enemies, he unearths an international conspiracy that goes to the heart of governments, and points a big, bloody finger at MI6 and the CIA.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*How MI6, the CIA and two drug companies conspire against Harry Fingle

'I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book&#8230;'

'I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books&#8230;'*

*Harry Fingle* is acquitted of a crime he didn't commit. His brother is murdered. He's fired from his job, and two pharmaceutical companies want him dead. When he teams up with his ex-girlfriend to confront his enemies, he unearths an international conspiracy that goes to the heart of governments, and points a big, bloody finger at MI6 and the CIA.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*How MI6, the CIA and two drug companies conspire against Harry Fingle

'I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book&#8230;'

'I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books&#8230;'*

Harry Fingle is acquitted of a crime he didn't commit. His brother is murdered. He's fired from his job, and two pharmaceutical companies want him dead. When he teams up with his ex-girlfriend to confront his enemies, he unearths an international conspiracy that goes to the heart of governments, and points a big, bloody finger at MI6 and the CIA.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*How MI6, the CIA and two drug companies conspire against Harry Fingle

'I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book&#8230;'

'I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books&#8230;'
*
*Harry Fingle is acquitted of a crime he didn't commit*. His brother is murdered. He's fired from his job, and two pharmaceutical companies want him dead. When he teams up with his ex-girlfriend to confront his enemies, he unearths an international conspiracy that goes to the heart of governments, and points a big, bloody finger at MI6 and the CIA.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*How MI6, the CIA and two drug companies conspire against Harry Fingle

'I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book&#8230;'

'I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books&#8230;'

Harry Fingle is acquitted of a crime he didn't commit. *His brother is murdered. He's fired from his job, and two pharmaceutical companies want him dead. When he teams up with his ex-girlfriend to confront his enemies, he unearths an international conspiracy that goes to the heart of governments, and points a big, bloody finger at MI6 and the CIA.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*How MI6, the CIA and two drug companies conspire against Harry Fingle

'I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book&#8230;'

'I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books&#8230;'

Harry Fingle is acquitted of a crime he didn't commit.* His brother is murdered. He's fired from his job, and two pharmaceutical companies want him dead. When he teams up with his ex-girlfriend to confront his enemies, he unearths an international conspiracy that goes to the heart of governments, and points a big, bloody finger at MI6 and the CIA.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*How MI6, the CIA and two drug companies conspire against Harry Fingle

'I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book&#8230;'

'I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books&#8230;'*

*Harry Fingle is acquitted of a crime he didn't commit*. His brother is murdered. He's fired from his job, and two pharmaceutical companies want him dead. When he teams up with his ex-girlfriend to confront his enemies, he unearths an international conspiracy that goes to the heart of governments, and points a big, bloody finger at MI6 and the CIA.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Harry Fingle is acquitted of a crime he didn't commit*. His brother is murdered. He's fired from his job, and two pharmaceutical companies hire assassins to kill him.

While he hunts for his enemies, three more people die, a bomb destroys a drug company, and his ex-girlfriend is stabbed. He comes though it all unscathed, but discovers a far-reaching conspiracy that touches the hearts of the British and American governments, and exposes MI6 and the CIA to have blood on their hands.

*'A new thriller writer who burns into your brain.'

'I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book&#8230;'

'I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books&#8230;'*

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Harry Fingle is acquitted of a crime he didn't commit*. His brother is murdered. He's fired from his job, and two pharmaceutical companies hire assassins to kill him.

While he hunts for his enemies, three more people die, a bomb destroys a drug company, and his ex-girlfriend is stabbed. He comes though it all unscathed, but discovers a far-reaching conspiracy that touches the hearts of the British and American governments, and exposes MI6 and the CIA to have blood on their hands.

*'A new thriller writer who burns into your brain.'

'I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book&#8230;'

'I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books&#8230;'*

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Harry Fingle is acquitted of a crime he didn't commit*. His brother is murdered. He's fired from his job, and two pharmaceutical companies hire assassins to kill him.

While he hunts for his enemies, three more people die, a bomb destroys a drug company, and his ex-girlfriend is stabbed. He comes though it all unscathed, but discovers a far-reaching conspiracy that touches the hearts of the British and American governments, and exposes MI6 and the CIA to have blood on their hands.

*'A new thriller writer who burns into your brain.'

'I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book&#8230;'

'I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books&#8230;'*

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Harry Fingle is acquitted of a crime he didn't commit*. His brother is murdered. He's fired from his job, and two pharmaceutical companies hire assassins to kill him.

While he hunts for his enemies, three more people die, a bomb destroys a drug company, and his ex-girlfriend is stabbed. He comes though it all unscathed, but discovers a far-reaching conspiracy that touches the hearts of the British and American governments, and exposes MI6 and the CIA to have blood on their hands.

*'A new thriller writer who burns into your brain.'

'I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book&#8230;'

'I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books&#8230;'*

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Harry Fingle is acquitted of a crime he didn't commit*. His brother is murdered. He's fired from his job, and two pharmaceutical companies hire assassins to kill him.

While he hunts for his enemies, three more people die, a bomb destroys a drug company, and his ex-girlfriend is stabbed. He comes though it all unscathed, but discovers a far-reaching conspiracy that touches the hearts of the British and American governments, and exposes MI6 and the CIA to have blood on their hands.

*'A new thriller writer who burns into your brain.'

'I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book&#8230;'

'I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books&#8230;'*

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Harry Fingle is acquitted of a crime he didn't commit*. His brother is murdered. He's fired from his job, and two pharmaceutical companies hire assassins to kill him.

While he hunts for his enemies, three more people die, a bomb destroys a drug company, and his ex-girlfriend is stabbed. He comes though it all unscathed, but discovers a far-reaching conspiracy that touches the hearts of the British and American governments, and exposes MI6 and the CIA to have blood on their hands.

*'A new thriller writer who burns into your brain.'

'I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book&#8230;'

'I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books&#8230;'*

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Harry Fingle is acquitted of a crime he didn't commit*. His brother is murdered. He's fired from his job, and two pharmaceutical companies hire assassins to kill him.

While he hunts for his enemies, three more people die, a bomb destroys a drug company, and his ex-girlfriend is stabbed. He comes though it all unscathed, but discovers a far-reaching conspiracy that touches the hearts of the British and American governments, and exposes MI6 and the CIA to have blood on their hands.

*
'A new thriller writer who burns into your brain.'

'I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book&#8230;'

'I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books&#8230;'
*

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The first epic story in the Harry Fingle Collection.

Harry Fingle is acquitted of a crime he didn't commit*. His brother is murdered. He's fired from his job, and two pharmaceutical companies hire assassins to kill him.

While he hunts for his enemies, three more people die, a bomb destroys a drug company, and his ex-girlfriend is stabbed. He comes though it all unscathed, but discovers a far-reaching conspiracy that touches the hearts of the British and American governments, and exposes MI6 and the CIA to have blood on their hands.

*'A new thriller writer who burns into your brain.'

'I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book&#8230;'

'I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books&#8230;'*

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The first epic story in the Harry Fingle Collection.*

*Harry Fingle is acquitted of a crime he didn't commit*. His brother is murdered. He's fired from his job, and two pharmaceutical companies hire assassins to kill him.

While he hunts for his enemies, three more people die, a bomb destroys a drug company, and his ex-girlfriend is stabbed. He comes though it all unscathed, but discovers a far-reaching conspiracy that touches the hearts of the British and American governments, and exposes MI6 and the CIA to have blood on their hands.

*'A new thriller writer who burns into your brain.'

'I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book&#8230;'

'I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books&#8230;'*

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The first epic story in the Harry Fingle Collection.

Harry Fingle is acquitted of a crime he didn't commit.* His brother is murdered. He's fired from his job, and two pharmaceutical companies hire assassins to kill him.

While he hunts for his enemies, three more people die, a bomb destroys a drug company, and his ex-girlfriend is stabbed. He comes though it all unscathed, but discovers a far-reaching conspiracy that touches the hearts of the British and American governments, and exposes MI6 and the CIA to have blood on their hands.

*'A new thriller writer who burns into your brain.'

'I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book&#8230;'

'I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books&#8230;'*

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The first epic story in the Harry Fingle Collection.

Harry Fingle is acquitted of a crime he didn't commit*. His brother is murdered. He's fired from his job, and two pharmaceutical companies hire assassins to kill him.

While he hunts for his enemies, three more people die, a bomb destroys a drug company, and his ex-girlfriend is stabbed. He comes though it all unscathed, but discovers a far-reaching conspiracy that touches the hearts of the British and American governments, and exposes MI6 and the CIA to have blood on their hands.

*'A new thriller writer who burns into your brain.'

'I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book&#8230;'

'I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books&#8230;'*

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The first epic story in the Harry Fingle Collection.

Harry Fingle is acquitted of a crime he didn't commit.* His brother is murdered. He's fired from his job, and two pharmaceutical companies hire assassins to kill him.

While he hunts for his enemies, three more people die, a bomb destroys a drug company, and his ex-girlfriend is stabbed. He comes though it all unscathed, but discovers a far-reaching conspiracy that touches the hearts of the British and American governments, and exposes MI6 and the CIA to have blood on their hands.

*'A new thriller writer who burns into your brain.'

'I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book&#8230;'

'I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books&#8230;'*

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The first epic story in the Harry Fingle Collection.

Harry Fingle is acquitted of a crime he didn't commit*. His brother is murdered. He's fired from his job, and two pharmaceutical companies hire assassins to kill him.

While he hunts for his enemies, three more people die, a bomb destroys a drug company, and his ex-girlfriend is stabbed. He comes though it all unscathed, but discovers a far-reaching conspiracy that touches the hearts of the British and American governments, and exposes MI6 and the CIA to have blood on their hands.

*'A new thriller writer who burns into your brain.'

'I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book&#8230;'

'I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books&#8230;'*

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'Two things make Nick Wastnage's books stand apart from other thrillers - the powerful, page-turning narrative and the twisted, human dramas that threaten to destroy his larger-than-life characters.'* John Stand, creative writing tutor.

When Harry Fingle sets out to find his brother's killer, his life becomes a nightmare. His ex-lover keeps fanning the embers of their relationship, hoping it'll reignite. He detects a conspiracy so shocking and shameful that it implicates the British and American governments in murder, and severely curtails his ability to speak out about it. All the while, two deadly assassins hunt him down.

*New 5 Star Review

Constructed by a real master
By KW *

_'Playing Harry is the second thriller by Nick Wastnage that I have had the pleasure to read. As with Electronic Crime in Muted Key, the protagonist is a white professional comfortable with the tools of the IT age. Where Electronic Crime focused on an elaborate plot of false identity and deception of family members, friends and the police, Playing Harry focuses on deception of the protagonist by friends, co-workers and governments (both domestic and foreign). In ways, the beginning of the novel reminded me a little of the Stieg Larsson novel The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo since Harry is also a journalist on trial facing prison if convicted. That fate is narrowly missed, but very quickly he finds himself involved in a situation beyond his control when he discovers the existence of a mysterious computer file on the hard drive of his recently deceased brother's computer. From here stranger events begin to escalate rapidly involving the deaths of others seemingly connected, corporate backbiting, spying and espionage; all of which appears to involve international corporations, foreign governments, organized crime, MI6 and even the American CIA. What is poor Harry to do and who is it that is actually playing with him and to what end? Oh yeah, I can't forget the interplay with his ex-girlfriend and a couple of other sexual encounters that add more heat to the whole.

If you want to curl up with a thriller constructed by a real master, you cannot go wrong with Playing Harry.'

'I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book&#8230;' Margot, amazon.co.uk.

'I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books&#8230;' 
MyGam3Books, Smashwords.

'A thriller writer whose narrative burns into your brain.' Anonymous blog comment.

'Playing Harrying, by Nick Wastnage, was indeed at good mystery read. I was kept sitting on the edge of my seat...quickly turning the pages until I was finished with this wonderful read&#8230;' Arlena Dean, amazon.com and Smashwords._

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'Two things make Nick Wastnage's books stand apart from other thrillers - the powerful, page-turning narrative and the twisted, human dramas that threaten to destroy his larger-than-life characters.'* John Stand, creative writing tutor.

*When Harry Fingle sets out to find his brother's killer, his life becomes a nightmare.* His ex-lover keeps fanning the embers of their relationship, hoping it'll reignite. He detects a conspiracy so shocking and shameful that it implicates the British and American governments in murder, and severely curtails his ability to speak out about it. All the while, two deadly assassins hunt him down.

*New 5 Star Review*

Constructed by a real master
By KW

_'Playing Harry is the second thriller by Nick Wastnage that I have had the pleasure to read. As with Electronic Crime in Muted Key, the protagonist is a white professional comfortable with the tools of the IT age. Where Electronic Crime focused on an elaborate plot of false identity and deception of family members, friends and the police, Playing Harry focuses on deception of the protagonist by friends, co-workers and governments (both domestic and foreign). In ways, the beginning of the novel reminded me a little of the Stieg Larsson novel The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo since Harry is also a journalist on trial facing prison if convicted. That fate is narrowly missed, but very quickly he finds himself involved in a situation beyond his control when he discovers the existence of a mysterious computer file on the hard drive of his recently deceased brother's computer. From here stranger events begin to escalate rapidly involving the deaths of others seemingly connected, corporate backbiting, spying and espionage; all of which appears to involve international corporations, foreign governments, organized crime, MI6 and even the American CIA. What is poor Harry to do and who is it that is actually playing with him and to what end? Oh yeah, I can't forget the interplay with his ex-girlfriend and a couple of other sexual encounters that add more heat to the whole.

If you want to curl up with a thriller constructed by a real master, you cannot go wrong with Playing Harry.'

'I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book&#8230;' Margot, amazon.co.uk.

'I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books&#8230;' 
MyGam3Books, Smashwords.

'A thriller writer whose narrative burns into your brain.' Anonymous blog comment.

'Playing Harrying, by Nick Wastnage, was indeed at good mystery read. I was kept sitting on the edge of my seat...quickly turning the pages until I was finished with this wonderful read&#8230;' Arlena Dean, amazon.com and Smashwords._

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'Two things make Nick Wastnage's books stand apart from other thrillers - the powerful, page-turning narrative and the twisted, human dramas that threaten to destroy his larger-than-life characters.'* John Stand, creative writing tutor.

*When Harry Fingle sets out to find his brother's killer, his life becomes a nightmare*. His ex-lover keeps fanning the embers of their relationship, hoping it'll reignite. He detects a conspiracy so shocking and shameful that it implicates the British and American governments in murder, and severely curtails his ability to speak out about it. All the while, two deadly assassins hunt him down.

*New 5 Star Review*

Constructed by a real master
By KW

_'Playing Harry is the second thriller by Nick Wastnage that I have had the pleasure to read. As with Electronic Crime in Muted Key, the protagonist is a white professional comfortable with the tools of the IT age. Where Electronic Crime focused on an elaborate plot of false identity and deception of family members, friends and the police, Playing Harry focuses on deception of the protagonist by friends, co-workers and governments (both domestic and foreign). In ways, the beginning of the novel reminded me a little of the Stieg Larsson novel The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo since Harry is also a journalist on trial facing prison if convicted. That fate is narrowly missed, but very quickly he finds himself involved in a situation beyond his control when he discovers the existence of a mysterious computer file on the hard drive of his recently deceased brother's computer. From here stranger events begin to escalate rapidly involving the deaths of others seemingly connected, corporate backbiting, spying and espionage; all of which appears to involve international corporations, foreign governments, organized crime, MI6 and even the American CIA. What is poor Harry to do and who is it that is actually playing with him and to what end? Oh yeah, I can't forget the interplay with his ex-girlfriend and a couple of other sexual encounters that add more heat to the whole.

If you want to curl up with a thriller constructed by a real master, you cannot go wrong with Playing Harry.'

'I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book&#8230;' Margot, amazon.co.uk.

'I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books&#8230;' 
MyGam3Books, Smashwords.

'A thriller writer whose narrative burns into your brain.' Anonymous blog comment.

'Playing Harrying, by Nick Wastnage, was indeed at good mystery read. I was kept sitting on the edge of my seat...quickly turning the pages until I was finished with this wonderful read&#8230;' Arlena Dean, amazon.com and Smashwords._

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'Two things make Nick Wastnage's books stand apart from other thrillers - the powerful, page-turning narrative and the twisted, human dramas that threaten to destroy his larger-than-life characters*.' John Stand, creative writing tutor.

*When Harry Fingle sets out to find his brother's killer, his life becomes a nightmare*. His ex-lover keeps fanning the embers of their relationship, hoping it'll reignite. He detects a conspiracy so shocking and shameful that it implicates the British and American governments in murder, and severely curtails his ability to speak out about it. All the while, two deadly assassins hunt him down.

*New 5 Star Review

Constructed by a real master
By KW *

_'Playing Harry is the second thriller by Nick Wastnage that I have had the pleasure to read. As with Electronic Crime in Muted Key, the protagonist is a white professional comfortable with the tools of the IT age. Where Electronic Crime focused on an elaborate plot of false identity and deception of family members, friends and the police, Playing Harry focuses on deception of the protagonist by friends, co-workers and governments (both domestic and foreign). In ways, the beginning of the novel reminded me a little of the Stieg Larsson novel The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo since Harry is also a journalist on trial facing prison if convicted. That fate is narrowly missed, but very quickly he finds himself involved in a situation beyond his control when he discovers the existence of a mysterious computer file on the hard drive of his recently deceased brother's computer. From here stranger events begin to escalate rapidly involving the deaths of others seemingly connected, corporate backbiting, spying and espionage; all of which appears to involve international corporations, foreign governments, organized crime, MI6 and even the American CIA. What is poor Harry to do and who is it that is actually playing with him and to what end? Oh yeah, I can't forget the interplay with his ex-girlfriend and a couple of other sexual encounters that add more heat to the whole.

If you want to curl up with a thriller constructed by a real master, you cannot go wrong with Playing Harry.'

'I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book&#8230;' Margot, amazon.co.uk.

'I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books&#8230;' 
MyGam3Books, Smashwords.

'A thriller writer whose narrative burns into your brain.' Anonymous blog comment.

'Playing Harrying, by Nick Wastnage, was indeed at good mystery read. I was kept sitting on the edge of my seat...quickly turning the pages until I was finished with this wonderful read&#8230;' Arlena Dean, amazon.com and Smashwords._

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'Two things make Nick Wastnage's books stand apart from other thrillers - the powerful, page-turning narrative and the twisted, human dramas that threaten to destroy his larger-than-life characters.'* John Stand, creative writing tutor.

*When Harry Fingle sets out to find his brother's killer, his life becomes a nightmare*. His ex-lover keeps fanning the embers of their relationship, hoping it'll reignite. He detects a conspiracy so shocking and shameful that it implicates the British and American governments in murder, and severely curtails his ability to speak out about it. All the while, two deadly assassins hunt him down.

*New 5 Star Review

Constructed by a real master
By KW* 
_
'Playing Harry is the second thriller by Nick Wastnage that I have had the pleasure to read. As with Electronic Crime in Muted Key, the protagonist is a white professional comfortable with the tools of the IT age. Where Electronic Crime focused on an elaborate plot of false identity and deception of family members, friends and the police, Playing Harry focuses on deception of the protagonist by friends, co-workers and governments (both domestic and foreign). In ways, the beginning of the novel reminded me a little of the Stieg Larsson novel The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo since Harry is also a journalist on trial facing prison if convicted. That fate is narrowly missed, but very quickly he finds himself involved in a situation beyond his control when he discovers the existence of a mysterious computer file on the hard drive of his recently deceased brother's computer. From here stranger events begin to escalate rapidly involving the deaths of others seemingly connected, corporate backbiting, spying and espionage; all of which appears to involve international corporations, foreign governments, organized crime, MI6 and even the American CIA. What is poor Harry to do and who is it that is actually playing with him and to what end? Oh yeah, I can't forget the interplay with his ex-girlfriend and a couple of other sexual encounters that add more heat to the whole.

If you want to curl up with a thriller constructed by a real master, you cannot go wrong with Playing Harry.'

'I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book&#8230;' Margot, amazon.co.uk.

'I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books&#8230;' 
MyGam3Books, Smashwords.

'A thriller writer whose narrative burns into your brain.' Anonymous blog comment.

'Playing Harrying, by Nick Wastnage, was indeed at good mystery read. I was kept sitting on the edge of my seat...quickly turning the pages until I was finished with this wonderful read&#8230;' Arlena Dean, amazon.com and Smashwords._

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'Two things make Nick Wastnage's books stand apart from other thrillers - the powerful, page-turning narrative and the twisted, human dramas that threaten to destroy his larger-than-life characters.'* John Stand, creative writing tutor.

*When Harry Fingle sets out to find his brother's killer, his life becomes a nightmare*. His ex-lover keeps fanning the embers of their relationship, hoping it'll reignite. He detects a conspiracy so shocking and shameful that it implicates the British and American governments in murder, and severely curtails his ability to speak out about it. All the while, two deadly assassins hunt him down.

*New 5 Star Review*

Constructed by a real master
By KW 
_
'Playing Harry is the second thriller by Nick Wastnage that I have had the pleasure to read. As with Electronic Crime in Muted Key, the protagonist is a white professional comfortable with the tools of the IT age. Where Electronic Crime focused on an elaborate plot of false identity and deception of family members, friends and the police, Playing Harry focuses on deception of the protagonist by friends, co-workers and governments (both domestic and foreign). In ways, the beginning of the novel reminded me a little of the Stieg Larsson novel The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo since Harry is also a journalist on trial facing prison if convicted. That fate is narrowly missed, but very quickly he finds himself involved in a situation beyond his control when he discovers the existence of a mysterious computer file on the hard drive of his recently deceased brother's computer. From here stranger events begin to escalate rapidly involving the deaths of others seemingly connected, corporate backbiting, spying and espionage; all of which appears to involve international corporations, foreign governments, organized crime, MI6 and even the American CIA. What is poor Harry to do and who is it that is actually playing with him and to what end? Oh yeah, I can't forget the interplay with his ex-girlfriend and a couple of other sexual encounters that add more heat to the whole.

If you want to curl up with a thriller constructed by a real master, you cannot go wrong with Playing Harry.'

'I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book&#8230;' Margot, amazon.co.uk.

'I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books&#8230;' 
MyGam3Books, Smashwords.

'A thriller writer whose narrative burns into your brain.' Anonymous blog comment.

'Playing Harrying, by Nick Wastnage, was indeed at good mystery read. I was kept sitting on the edge of my seat...quickly turning the pages until I was finished with this wonderful read&#8230;' Arlena Dean, amazon.com and Smashwords._

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*'Two things make Nick Wastnage's books stand apart from other thrillers - the powerful, page-turning narrative and the twisted, human dramas that threaten to destroy his larger-than-life characters.'* John Stand, creative writing tutor.

*When Harry Fingle sets out to find his brother's killer, his life becomes a nightmare*. His ex-lover keeps fanning the embers of their relationship, hoping it'll reignite. He detects a conspiracy so shocking and shameful that it implicates the British and American governments in murder, and severely curtails his ability to speak out about it. All the while, two deadly assassins hunt him down.

*Seven 5 Star Reviews*

_*Nick Wastnage is at his best orchestrating tales of cat and mouse thrillers*. Playing Harry is Wastnage at his zenith as he lays out the tale of journalist Harry Fingle. A story that builds like a snowball gathering steam as it rolls downhill, this seemingly simple story of justice gets larger and more complicated with each flip of the page. Before we even know what hits us we are embroiled in an international scandal lined thick with layers of love, intrigue, and corporate power, all of which is laced with unrelenting action. 
I have now read several novels by Wastnage and this one tops what has already become a fairly impressive collection by one of the UK's best storytellers. 
Liked this one? Check out Electronic Crime in Muted Key as well. Freddy at Goodreads.

This kind of book is not something I normally read but it had my attention right from the beginning. The action started on the first page and never really stopped and I never wanted to put the book down. The characters were great and had so many layers&#8230;Jess Mountifield, Goodreads.

Constructed by a real master
By KW

'Playing Harry is the second thriller by Nick Wastnage that I have had the pleasure to read. As with Electronic Crime in Muted Key, the protagonist is a white professional comfortable with the tools of the IT age. Where Electronic Crime focused on an elaborate plot of false identity and deception of family members, friends and the police, Playing Harry focuses on deception of the protagonist by friends, co-workers and governments (both domestic and foreign). In ways, the beginning of the novel reminded me a little of the Stieg Larsson novel The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo since Harry is also a journalist on trial facing prison if convicted. That fate is narrowly missed, but very quickly he finds himself involved in a situation beyond his control when he discovers the existence of a mysterious computer file on the hard drive of his recently deceased brother's computer. From here stranger events begin to escalate rapidly involving the deaths of others seemingly connected, corporate backbiting, spying and espionage; all of which appears to involve international corporations, foreign governments, organized crime, MI6 and even the American CIA. What is poor Harry to do and who is it that is actually playing with him and to what end? Oh yeah, I can't forget the interplay with his ex-girlfriend and a couple of other sexual encounters that add more heat to the whole.

If you want to curl up with a thriller constructed by a real master, you cannot go wrong with Playing Harry.'

'I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book&#8230;' Margot, amazon.co.uk.

'I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books&#8230;' 
MyGam3Books, Smashwords.

'A thriller writer whose narrative burns into your brain.' Anonymous blog comment.

'Playing Harrying, by Nick Wastnage, was indeed at good mystery read. I was kept sitting on the edge of my seat...quickly turning the pages until I was finished with this wonderful read&#8230;' Arlena Dean, amazon.com and Smashwords._

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0062MEIJO 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*When Harry Fingle is acquitted of a crime he didn't commit, his life takes a turn for the worse*. He splits with his girlfriend of seven years, he's fired from his job, and his brother and sister-in-law are murdered. A link between those responsible for the murders and the vendetta against him, drags him into a shocking and shameful conspiracy that shows the British and American governments to have blood on their hands, and brings him close to death.

*Seven 5 star reviews*

Nick Wastnage is at his best orchestrating tales of cat and mouse thrillers. Playing Harry is Wastnage at his zenith as he lays out the tale of journalist Harry Fingle.

The action started on the first page and never really stopped and I never wanted to put the book down.

If you want to curl up with a thriller constructed by a real master, you cannot go wrong with Playing Harry.

I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book.

I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books.

A thriller writer whose narrative burns into your brain.

Playing Harrying, by Nick Wastnage, was indeed a good mystery read. I was kept sitting on the edge of my seat...quickly turning the pages until I was finished.

Read more. Hop to the Playing Harry blog. http://playingharry.wordpress.com

Playing Harry
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*When Harry Fingle is acquitted of a crime he didn't commit, his life takes a turn for the worse*. He splits with his girlfriend of seven years, he's fired from his job, and his brother and sister-in-law are murdered. A link between those responsible for the murders and the vendetta against him, drags him into a shocking and shameful conspiracy that shows the British and American governments to have blood on their hands, and brings him close to death.

Seven 5 star reviews

Nick Wastnage is at his best orchestrating tales of cat and mouse thrillers. Playing Harry is Wastnage at his zenith as he lays out the tale of journalist Harry Fingle.

The action started on the first page and never really stopped and I never wanted to put the book down.

If you want to curl up with a thriller constructed by a real master, you cannot go wrong with Playing Harry.

I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book.

I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books.

A thriller writer whose narrative burns into your brain.

Playing Harrying, by Nick Wastnage, was indeed a good mystery read. I was kept sitting on the edge of my seat...quickly turning the pages until I was finished.

Read more. Hop to the Playing Harry blog. http://playingharry.wordpress.com

Playing Harry
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*When Harry Fingle is acquitted of a crime he didn't commit, his life spins backwards*. He splits with his girlfriend of seven years, he's fired from his job, and his brother and sister-in-law are murdered. A link between those responsible for the murders and the vendetta against him, drags him into a shocking and shameful conspiracy that shows the British and American governments to have blood on their hands, and brings him close to death.

*Seven 5 star reviews*

Nick Wastnage is at his best orchestrating tales of cat and mouse thrillers. Playing Harry is Wastnage at his zenith as he lays out the tale of journalist Harry Fingle.

The action started on the first page and never really stopped and I never wanted to put the book down.

If you want to curl up with a thriller constructed by a real master, you cannot go wrong with Playing Harry.

I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book.

I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books.

A thriller writer whose narrative burns into your brain.

Playing Harrying, by Nick Wastnage, was indeed a good mystery read. I was kept sitting on the edge of my seat...quickly turning the pages until I was finished.

*Read more*. Hop to the Playing Harry blog. http://playingharry.wordpress.com

Playing Harry
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Harry Fingle is a crusading journalist, dedicated to exposing the truth*. He fears no one, and gives no favours. But when he's framed for a crime he didn't commit, fired from his job, his brother and sister-in-law are murdered, and his life is threatened, he demands answers.
He unearths a violent, shocking conspiracy that implicates the CIA and MI6 and exposes the criminality of big business.

*Seven Five Star reviews.*

Nick Wastnage is at his best orchestrating tales of cat and mouse thrillers. Playing Harry is Wastnage at his zenith as he lays out the tale of journalist Harry Fingle.

The action started on the first page and never really stopped and I never wanted to put the book down.

If you want to curl up with a thriller constructed by a real master, you cannot go wrong with Playing Harry.

I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book.

I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books.

A thriller writer whose narrative burns into your brain.

Playing Harrying, by Nick Wastnage, was indeed a good mystery read. I was kept sitting on the edge of my seat...quickly turning the pages until I was finished.

Read more. Hop to the Playing Harry blog. http://playingharry.wordpress.com

Playing Harry
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Harry Fingle is a crusading journalist, dedicated to exposing the truth*. He fears no one, and gives no favours. But when he's framed for a crime he didn't commit, fired from his job, his brother and sister-in-law are murdered, and his life is threatened, he demands answers.
He unearths a violent, shocking conspiracy that implicates the CIA and MI6 and exposes the criminality of big business.

*Seven Five Star reviews.*

Nick Wastnage is at his best orchestrating tales of cat and mouse thrillers. Playing Harry is Wastnage at his zenith as he lays out the tale of journalist Harry Fingle.

The action started on the first page and never really stopped and I never wanted to put the book down.

If you want to curl up with a thriller constructed by a real master, you cannot go wrong with Playing Harry.

I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book.

I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books.

A thriller writer whose narrative burns into your brain.

Playing Harrying, by Nick Wastnage, was indeed a good mystery read. I was kept sitting on the edge of my seat...quickly turning the pages until I was finished.

Read more. Hop to the Playing Harry blog. http://playingharry.wordpress.com

Playing Harry
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Harry Fingle is a crusading journalist, dedicated to exposing the truth.* He fears no one, and gives no favours. But when he's framed for a crime he didn't commit, fired from his job, his brother and sister-in-law are murdered, and his life is threatened, he demands answers.
He unearths a violent, shocking conspiracy that implicates the CIA and MI6 and exposes the criminality of big business.

*Seven Five Star reviews.*

Nick Wastnage is at his best orchestrating tales of cat and mouse thrillers. Playing Harry is Wastnage at his zenith as he lays out the tale of journalist Harry Fingle.

The action started on the first page and never really stopped and I never wanted to put the book down.

If you want to curl up with a thriller constructed by a real master, you cannot go wrong with Playing Harry.

I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book.

I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books.

A thriller writer whose narrative burns into your brain.

Playing Harrying, by Nick Wastnage, was indeed a good mystery read. I was kept sitting on the edge of my seat...quickly turning the pages until I was finished.

Read more. Hop to the Playing Harry blog. http://playingharry.wordpress.com

Playing Harry
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Harry Fingle is a crusading journalist, dedicated to exposing the truth*. He fears no one, and gives no favours. But when he's framed for a crime he didn't commit, fired from his job, his brother and sister-in-law are murdered, and his life is threatened, he demands answers.
He unearths a violent, shocking conspiracy that implicates the CIA and MI6 and exposes the criminality of big business.

*Seven Five Star reviews.*

Nick Wastnage is at his best orchestrating tales of cat and mouse thrillers. Playing Harry is Wastnage at his zenith as he lays out the tale of journalist Harry Fingle.

The action started on the first page and never really stopped and I never wanted to put the book down.

If you want to curl up with a thriller constructed by a real master, you cannot go wrong with Playing Harry.

I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book.

I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books.

A thriller writer whose narrative burns into your brain.

Playing Harrying, by Nick Wastnage, was indeed a good mystery read. I was kept sitting on the edge of my seat...quickly turning the pages until I was finished.

Read more. Hop to the Playing Harry blog. http://playingharry.wordpress.com

Playing Harry
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Harry Fingle is a crusading journalist, dedicated to exposing the truth*. He fears no one, and gives no favours. But when he's framed for a crime he didn't commit, fired from his job, his brother and sister-in-law are murdered, and his life is threatened, he demands answers.
He unearths a violent, shocking conspiracy that questions the integrity of the CIA and MI6 and exposes the criminality of big business.

*Seven Five Star reviews.*

Nick Wastnage is at his best orchestrating tales of cat and mouse thrillers. Playing Harry is Wastnage at his zenith as he lays out the tale of journalist Harry Fingle.

The action started on the first page and never really stopped and I never wanted to put the book down.

If you want to curl up with a thriller constructed by a real master, you cannot go wrong with Playing Harry.

I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book.

I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books.

A thriller writer whose narrative burns into your brain.

Playing Harrying, by Nick Wastnage, was indeed a good mystery read. I was kept sitting on the edge of my seat...quickly turning the pages until I was finished.

Read more. Hop to the Playing Harry blog. http://playingharry.wordpress.com

Playing Harry
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Harry Fingle is a crusading journalist, dedicated to exposing the truth*. He fears no one, and gives no favours. But when he's framed for a crime he didn't commit, fired from his job, his brother and sister-in-law are murdered, and his life is threatened, he demands answers.
He unearths a violent, shocking conspiracy that questions the integrity of the CIA and MI6 and exposes the criminality of big business.

*Seven Five Star reviews.*

Nick Wastnage is at his best orchestrating tales of cat and mouse thrillers. Playing Harry is Wastnage at his zenith as he lays out the tale of journalist Harry Fingle.

The action started on the first page and never really stopped and I never wanted to put the book down.

If you want to curl up with a thriller constructed by a real master, you cannot go wrong with Playing Harry.

I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book.

I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books.

A thriller writer whose narrative burns into your brain.

Playing Harrying, by Nick Wastnage, was indeed a good mystery read. I was kept sitting on the edge of my seat...quickly turning the pages until I was finished.

Read more. Hop to the Playing Harry blog. http://playingharry.wordpress.com

Playing Harry
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Harry Fingle is a crusading journalist, dedicated to exposing the truth*. He fears no one, and gives no favours. But when he's framed for a crime he didn't commit, fired from his job, his brother and sister-in-law are murdered, and his life is threatened, he demands answers.
He unearths a violent, shocking conspiracy that questions the integrity of the CIA and MI6 and exposes the criminality of big business.

*Seven Five Star reviews.*

Nick Wastnage is at his best orchestrating tales of cat and mouse thrillers. Playing Harry is Wastnage at his zenith as he lays out the tale of journalist Harry Fingle.

The action started on the first page and never really stopped and I never wanted to put the book down.

If you want to curl up with a thriller constructed by a real master, you cannot go wrong with Playing Harry.

I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book.

I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books.

A thriller writer whose narrative burns into your brain.

Playing Harrying, by Nick Wastnage, was indeed a good mystery read. I was kept sitting on the edge of my seat...quickly turning the pages until I was finished.

Read more. Hop to the Playing Harry blog. http://playingharry.wordpress.com

Playing Harry
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Harry Fingle is a crusading journalist, dedicated to exposing the truth*. He fears no one, and gives no favours. But when he's framed for a crime he didn't commit, fired from his job, his brother and sister-in-law are murdered, and his life is threatened, he demands answers.
He unearths a violent, shocking conspiracy that questions the integrity of the CIA and MI6 and exposes the criminality of big business.

*Seven Five Star reviews*.

Nick Wastnage is at his best orchestrating tales of cat and mouse thrillers. Playing Harry is Wastnage at his zenith as he lays out the tale of journalist Harry Fingle.

The action started on the first page and never really stopped and I never wanted to put the book down.

If you want to curl up with a thriller constructed by a real master, you cannot go wrong with Playing Harry.

I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book.

I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books.

A thriller writer whose narrative burns into your brain.

Playing Harrying, by Nick Wastnage, was indeed a good mystery read. I was kept sitting on the edge of my seat...quickly turning the pages until I was finished.

Read more. Hop to the Playing Harry blog. http://playingharry.wordpress.com

Playing Harry
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Harry Fingle is a crusading journalist, dedicated to exposing the truth*. He fears no one, and gives no favours. But when he's framed for a crime he didn't commit, fired from his job, his brother and sister-in-law are murdered, and his life is threatened, he demands answers.
He unearths a violent, shocking conspiracy that questions the integrity of the CIA and MI6 and exposes the criminality of big business.

*Seven Five Star reviews.*

Nick Wastnage is at his best orchestrating tales of cat and mouse thrillers. Playing Harry is Wastnage at his zenith as he lays out the tale of journalist Harry Fingle.

The action started on the first page and never really stopped and I never wanted to put the book down.

If you want to curl up with a thriller constructed by a real master, you cannot go wrong with Playing Harry.

I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book.

I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books.

A thriller writer whose narrative burns into your brain.

Playing Harrying, by Nick Wastnage, was indeed a good mystery read. I was kept sitting on the edge of my seat...quickly turning the pages until I was finished.

Read more. Hop to the Playing Harry blog. http://playingharry.wordpress.com

Playing Harry
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Harry Fingle is a crusading journalist, dedicated to exposing the truth*. He fears no one, and gives no favours. But when he's framed for a crime he didn't commit, fired from his job, his brother and sister-in-law are murdered, and his life is threatened, he demands answers.
He unearths a violent, shocking conspiracy that questions the integrity of the CIA and MI6 and exposes the criminality of big business.

*Seven Five Star reviews.*

Nick Wastnage is at his best orchestrating tales of cat and mouse thrillers. Playing Harry is Wastnage at his zenith as he lays out the tale of journalist Harry Fingle.

The action started on the first page and never really stopped and I never wanted to put the book down.

If you want to curl up with a thriller constructed by a real master, you cannot go wrong with Playing Harry.

I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book.

I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books.

A thriller writer whose narrative burns into your brain.

Playing Harrying, by Nick Wastnage, was indeed a good mystery read. I was kept sitting on the edge of my seat...quickly turning the pages until I was finished.

Read more. Hop to the Playing Harry blog. http://playingharry.wordpress.com

Playing Harry
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*First epic story in The Harry Fingle Collection.*

*Harry Fingle is a crusading journalist, dedicated to exposing the truth*. He fears no one, and gives no favours. But when he's framed for a crime he didn't commit, fired from his job, his brother and sister-in-law are murdered, and his life is threatened, he demands answers.
He unearths a violent, shocking conspiracy that questions the integrity of the CIA and MI6 and exposes the criminality of big business.

*Seven Five Star reviews.*

Nick Wastnage is at his best orchestrating tales of cat and mouse thrillers. Playing Harry is Wastnage at his zenith as he lays out the tale of journalist Harry Fingle.

The action started on the first page and never really stopped and I never wanted to put the book down.

If you want to curl up with a thriller constructed by a real master, you cannot go wrong with Playing Harry.

I needed less than fifteen pages to get into this book.

I love playing Harry. It reminds me of Alan Jacobson's books.

A thriller writer whose narrative burns into your brain.

Playing Harrying, by Nick Wastnage, was indeed a good mystery read. I was kept sitting on the edge of my seat...quickly turning the pages until I was finished.

Read more. Hop to the Playing Harry blog. http://playingharry.wordpress.com

Playing Harry
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The first epic story in The Harry Fingle Collection*.

The day when Harry Fingle started to realise that his long-standing friend, Philip, was not such a good friend after all and that his relationship with his ex-lover, Amie, still had some way to run, turned out to be the moment when his life changed forever.

He finds he's engulfed in breathtaking, shocking, and dangerous conspiracy that bring into question the integrity of the CIA and MI6.

Read more. Hop to the Playing Harry blog. http://playingharry.wordpress.com

Playing Harry
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

The first epic story in The Harry Fingle Collection.

The day when Harry Fingle started to realise that his long-standing friend, Philip, was not such a good friend after all and that his relationship with his ex-lover, Amie, still had some way to run, turned out to be the moment when his life changed forever.

He finds he's engulfed in breathtaking, shocking, and dangerous conspiracy that bring into question the integrity of the CIA and MI6.

Read more. Hop to the Playing Harry blog. http://playingharry.wordpress.com

Playing Harry
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The first epic story in The Harry Fingle Collection.*

The day when Harry Fingle started to realise that his long-standing friend, Philip, was not such a good friend after all and that his relationship with his ex-lover, Amie, still had some way to run, turned out to be the moment when his life changed forever.

He finds he's engulfed in breathtaking, shocking, and dangerous conspiracy that bring into question the integrity of the CIA and MI6.

Read more. Hop to the Playing Harry blog. http://playingharry.wordpress.com

Playing Harry
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

The first epic story in The Harry Fingle Collection.

The day when Harry Fingle started to realise that his long-standing friend, Philip, was not such a good friend after all and that his relationship with his ex-lover, Amie, still had some way to run, turned out to be the moment when his life changed forever.

He finds he's engulfed in breathtaking, shocking, and dangerous conspiracy that bring into question the integrity of the CIA and MI6.

Read more. Hop to the Playing Harry blog. http://playingharry.wordpress.com

Playing Harry
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The first epic story in The Harry Fingle Collection.*

The day when Harry Fingle started to realise that his long-standing friend, Philip, was not such a good friend after all and that his relationship with his ex-lover, Amie, still had some way to run, turned out to be the moment when his life changed forever.

He finds he's engulfed in breathtaking, shocking, and dangerous conspiracy that bring into question the integrity of the CIA and MI6.

Read more. Hop to the Playing Harry blog. http://playingharry.wordpress.com

Playing Harry
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The first epic story in The Harry Fingle Collection.*

The day when Harry Fingle started to realise that his long-standing friend, Philip, was not such a good friend after all and that his relationship with his ex-lover, Amie, still had some way to run, turned out to be the moment when his life changed forever.

He finds he's engulfed in breathtaking, shocking, and dangerous conspiracy that bring into question the integrity of the CIA and MI6.

Read more. Hop to the Playing Harry blog. http://playingharry.wordpress.com

_Assassination Continuum_-the follow on to _Playing Harry_ will be published 6 September. It'll be free Friday to Sunday that weekend. To read first chapter go to: http://playingharry.wordpress.com/the-spiders-are-back/ 

Playing Harry
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The first story in The Harry Fingle Collection.*

The day when Harry Fingle started to realise that his long-standing friend, Philip, was not such a good friend after all and that his relationship with his ex-lover, Amie, still had some way to run, turned out to be the moment when his life changed forever.

He finds he's engulfed in breathtaking, shocking, and dangerous conspiracy that bring into question the integrity of the CIA and MI6.

Playing Harry
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*The first story in The Harry Fingle Collection.*

The day when Harry Fingle started to realise that his long-standing friend, Philip, was not such a good friend after all and that his relationship with his ex-lover, Amie, still had some way to run, turned out to be the moment when his life changed forever.

He finds he's engulfed in breathtaking, shocking, and dangerous conspiracy that bring into question the integrity of the CIA and MI6.

Playing Harry
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

Giant international corporations stoop to murder. The CIA and MI6 sanction illegal, immoral activity. People die. Harry Fingle-an investigative journalist, searching for his brother's killer-becomes a pawn in a real-life game of chess played out by the security services. He's gagged to stop him publishing, an assassin is briefed to kill him, and his ex-lover is stabbed.

Playing Harry (The Harry Fingle Collection)
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

*Giant international corporations stoop to murder. The CIA and MI6 sanction illegal, immoral activity. People die. Harry Fingle-an investigative journalist, searching for his brother's killer-becomes a pawn in a real-life game of chess played out by the security services. He's gagged to stop him publishing, an assassin is briefed to kill him, and his ex-lover is stabbed.*

Playing Harry (The Harry Fingle Collection)
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

Giant international corporations stoop to murder. The CIA and MI6 sanction illegal, immoral activity. People die. Harry Fingle-an investigative journalist, searching for his brother's killer-becomes a pawn in a real-life game of chess played out by the security services. He's gagged to stop him publishing, an assassin is briefed to kill him, and his ex-lover is stabbed.

Playing Harry (The Harry Fingle Collection)
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

Giant international corporations stoop to murder. The CIA and MI6 sanction illegal, immoral activity. People die. Harry Fingle-an investigative journalist, searching for his brother's killer-becomes a pawn in a real-life game of chess played out by the security services. He's gagged to stop him publishing, an assassin is briefed to kill him, and his ex-lover is stabbed.

Playing Harry (The Harry Fingle Collection)
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

Giant international corporations stoop to murder. The CIA and MI6 sanction illegal, immoral activity. People die. Harry Fingle-an investigative journalist, searching for his brother's killer-becomes a pawn in a real-life game of chess played out by the security services. He's gagged to stop him publishing, an assassin is briefed to kill him, and his ex-lover is stabbed.

Playing Harry (The Harry Fingle Collection)
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------



## Nick Wastnage (Jun 16, 2011)

Giant international corporations stoop to murder. The CIA and MI6 sanction illegal, immoral activity. People die. Harry Fingle-an investigative journalist, searching for his brother's killer-becomes a pawn in a real-life game of chess played out by the security services. He's gagged to stop him publishing, an assassin is briefed to kill him, and his ex-lover is stabbed.

Playing Harry (The Harry Fingle Collection)
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/98127 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0062MEIJO
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1107554204?ean=2940032856351&itm=3&usri=nick+wastnage
http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/isbn9781465768155


----------

